# OtterBox defender case



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone have one what do you like/dislike about it?


Thanks


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one...I like that it feels solid, and I know the iPad is protected against 99% of my stupidities, screen included. I can take it everywhere, and the screen protector serves as a stand for the iPad, so as long as I have my spiffy wireless keyboard with me, too, I can set it upright and easily see the screen while I work.

Really, the only downside I can come up with is that it adds quite a bit of weight to the iPad, but I don't mind that. I'd rather have the protection that super-lightness...


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

My husband has one for his iPhone and likes it.  He's VERY hard on phones and it was one of the most protective cases he could find.  I'd say that really the only downsides are how big it makes the phone feel and it's not waterproof (we are talking about a man that dropped his last phone in the toilet....don't ask, lol.).  Despite Tess downsides he really likes the case.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I have one...I like that it feels solid, and I know the iPad is protected against 99% of my stupidities, screen included. I can take it everywhere, and the screen protector serves as a stand for the iPad, so as long as I have my spiffy wireless keyboard with me, too, I can set it upright and easily see the screen while I work.
> 
> Really, the only downside I can come up with is that it adds quite a bit of weight to the iPad, but I don't mind that. I'd rather have the protection that super-


Do you find it a problem to plug in the charging cord? That seems to be the biggest complaint people have that I can find so far.. And the weight but I'm thinking the protection aspect will outweigh  that.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

lovesangelrn said:


> My husband has one for his iPhone and likes it. He's VERY hard on phones and it was one of the most protective cases he could find. I'd say that really the only downsides are how big it makes the phone feel and it's not waterproof (we are talking about a man that dropped his last phone in the toilet....don't ask, lol.). Despite Tess downsides he really likes the case.


Thanks. - now that is something I could manage to do too. Which is why I'm looking for the protection


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

My son has one for his iPhone.  He works as a technical director for a local theater and is very hard on his phones.  At one point he was considering getting one of the milspec phones that are available, but didn't want to have a flip phone.

He's had it for 8 months now without any problems.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I just ordered one at the end of last week and it will be here Tuesday.  I know it doesn't help with any of your questions, but I'm excited and had to tell someone.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

We've had all three generations of the defender cases for iphone.  We got them for our first gens before they sold them in the att stores.  We did extensive researching trying to find a case that would best protect what we had just spent over $800 on.  I kept my first gen in its defender case for a very very long time.  When I replaced my first gen with a 3gs, I bought another defender case for it.  I kept it on for the first 6 months or so, but then took it off.  I'm now using a smaller case.  My biggest issues were the bulkiness of the case and also how hard it was to get in and out of my pocket.  Other than that, every thing else simply out weighs those issues.  

My mother in law just bought one for the iphone 4 and she is in love with it.  She had my husbands 3g for two days and cracked the screen, so when she ordered the 4, I very nicely (over and over) suggested she get this case.  She bought a red and black one, and i have to say this generation case looks the best.  It is a bit smaller than previous ones and I like how the plugs are with this case too.  the first gen's charger plug and headphone plug tore off quickly. My 3gs one still has them, but only cause it was handled better.  The 4 defender case's silicone outer shell seems made better, but the inner core seems to be thinner plastic.  I think its because they were trying to slim down the case since its the biggest issue complained about.  It is still an awesome case though.  

For protection, you can't go wrong with a defender case.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

rho said:


> Do you find it a problem to plug in the charging cord? That seems to be the biggest complaint people have that I can find so far.. And the weight but I'm thinking the protection aspect will outweigh  that.


Anyone having issues with that hasn't paid attention to it...there's a piece that you take off when you want to charge it. I just leave it off all the time. No problems at all (though, the Defender for the 3G iPhone can be tricky...my son has one for the iPhone 4 and has no problem; they changed that case a little)

And now I realize you may be asking about the Defender for the iPhone and not the iPad... But either way, they work.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Anyone having issues with that hasn't paid attention to it...there's a piece that you take off when you want to charge it. I just leave it off all the time. No problems at all (though, the Defender for the 3G iPhone can be tricky...my son has one for the iPhone 4 and has no problem; they changed that case a little)
> 
> And now I realize you may be asking about the Defender for the iPhone and not the iPad... But either way, they work.


No I'm interested in the iPad mainly but figured what people liked or disliked about any of them would be valid.

I just ordered one. Now I just need to get a keyboard for it and I will be set 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm really digging my Apple Wireless keyboard...



It's in my first post...the angle of it looks huge, but it's no wider than the iPad in landscape position, and it's thin and light...


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I just put mine on.  I like it so far, but I am a little surprised how much weight it adds to the ipad.  I knew it would add some weight, but I didn't appreciate how much.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I just put mine on. I like it so far, but I am a little surprised how much weight it adds to the ipad. I knew it would add some weight, but I didn't appreciate j how much.


I just put mine on also. It is heavier for sure but I think it will be ok .. It fits in my wedge (although a bit tight so that really supports it in my lap for 98% of my use and I know I will feel better when I cart it around in my bag or take it to the gym.

Now to think about that keyboard


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Can someone with this case confirm that you have to use the screen protector or the case will scratch the iPad?  Someone wrote that in a review on Amazon and if that's the case it's a deal breaker for me. Thanks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not sure how it would scratch the screen, but why would any not have a screen protector on an iPad? They're kinda pricey, and a scratched screen would make me cry.

I'm not using the one that came with it; I left my Zagg screen protector on, works just fine...


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I'm not sure how it would scratch the screen, but why would any not have a screen protector on an iPad? They're kinda pricey, and a scratched screen would make me cry.
> 
> I'm not using the one that came with it; I left my Zagg screen protector on, works just fine...


Personal preference. They bubble, they are impossible to get on. I've had enough frustrating attempts at putting one on that I gave up. If it has one single tiny trace of a bubble it will drive me mad. A friend of mine has a screen protector on his iPad and the screen is very hot on his compared to mine.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

cleee said:


> Personal preference. They bubble, they are impossible to get on. I've had enough frustrating attempts at putting one on that I gave up. If it has one single tiny trace of a bubble it will drive me mad. A friend of mine has a screen protector on his iPad and the screen is very hot on his compared to mine.


I just left the screen protector I had on it on - it is anti- glare and I wasn't willing to let it go - I do have a tiny bubble on one side but I always did .... I had to cut my protector down because I messed it up when I put it on originally. And that one side never sat perfectly. So I can't say it is because of the case and I am use to it by now I guess....

And I felt all around the screen and the back and I don't feel any warmth maybe there is something going on with his iPad?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

cleee said:


> Personal preference. They bubble, they are impossible to get on. I've had enough frustrating attempts at putting one on that I gave up. If it has one single tiny trace of a bubble it will drive me mad. A friend of mine has a screen protector on his iPad and the screen is very hot on his compared to mine.


Ah, ok. I didn't have any trouble getting mine on but there is one bubble near the home button, but it doesn't bother me. It just gives me something to play with when I'm sitting there thinking hard


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the case for my Iphone 3gs. Its ok, but it is a bit bulky. It makes it hard to fit in some of my pockets. I considered one for my Ipad, but it is kind of heavy, and I think it would make my Ipad too heavy. They are great cases, and really protect.


----------

